# air purifiers for cigar smoke



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I live in an area where it can get hot and very humid during the summer and too cold in the winter to spend an hour plus outdoors. And if it rains...

So I would like to occasionally smoke indoors but without the smell lingering. I went on a cruise once that had a cigar lounge that didn't have a whiff of smoke in the air and I should have asked them right then what they used to filter the air. I have seen the Rabbit model and wondered if anybody else had one. I would have to save up for it and before I drop that much on something that could go to cigars I want to be sure it will do the job.

I have read lots of reviews online about various air filters, but most of them either say for cigarettes only (cigar smoke is too heavy) or they don't smoke and needed it for something else. So I would rather hear an honest opinion from a cigar smoker. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

check these out

Csonka Ozone Air Purifier - Original - Cigars International


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Copy/pasted from a recent thread on this topic:

Are you sure there's no way to ventilate it? Reason I ask is, the only way to deal with smoke is either to suck it out, or with a commercial grade (read, eXpensive) scrubber. You need to look at units intended for people with terrible allergies or other respiratory condition. The typical, consumer grade junk you see at Lowe's and Home Despot wont do diddly. Ozone generators are controversial. Typically, they shouldn't be run while you're in the room and some people say they clear the odor over night, while others say they just smell like ozone and stale smoke.

The best method is to pair a scrubber with an ozone generator. The generator breaks down the smoke on a molecular level and allows the scrubber to better remove it.

These systems run from about $800 up to around $2600.

Check out IQAir Health Pro Series for the best floor standing HEPA units and the AQE Miracle Air CM12 is probably the all-round best.

Here's a helpful resource.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have one of these in my poker room, seems to work pretty good. At least I haven't had any of the morning after complaints since its been running.



rob51461 said:


> check these out
> 
> Csonka Ozone Air Purifier - Original - Cigars International


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't really ventilate which, would be best. But if the weather is well, I would rather smoke outdoors anyhow. It is when the weather is poor that I want to seek shelter. 

I remember years ago Consumer reports ripped apart the Ionic Breeze but rated two other medical grade filters as actually performing what Ionic claimed. If I remember correctly, they said that ozone alone didn't work, but ozonation combined with a good HEPA filter did.

What I am hoping for is someone who has already purchased such a product and can steer me towards or away from a purchase. I can always call the cruise line, but I suspect it would take a million phone transfers before I could get an answer. And in the end, I would bet that it is a no expense spared air filtration system.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a buddy whos cousin has a Rabbitare purifier. He says it works great! I was looking at getting one myself when I closed in my carport. They are a little pricey, but for the area they cover, they are worth it. I priced a few at the Box stores and they are the same price for less Sq ft coverage. The only draw back I see with the Rabbit is the multiple filters there are involved. Though thats a good thing when it comes to the purifying part, but not so good on the cost of replacing them.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Heard good things about Rabbit Air.

ps: why do ozone generators look so ugly?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Hovy said:


> Heard good things about Rabbit Air.
> 
> ps: why do ozone generators look so ugly?


Ozone generators are more function over form. The larger ones are nice to use, but you can't be in the same room as them when they are on. Don't ask me why, but I'm thinking it has to do with how it cleans the air. It may alter the Oxygen level in the process...


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

That doesn't sound like something I want to use in the car while I am driving. I have been looking at those models too.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Realistically, the only "real" method of removing smoke is to vent it outside. You can spend money out the wazoo on air filters, etc and that smell will still linger.

Prior to setting up my smoke shed in the yard and putting in an exhaust system down the basement, in cold weather I would set up a fan blowing out an open window and sit next to it while smoking. It did a pretty good job, I'd say much better than any filter would.


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't fight the smoke and the smell, pick a nice room in your house to "season" with cigar smoke, and enjoy. There's nothing like it when I come home from work to a house that smells of rich stale cigar smoke.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

K. Corleon said:


> Don't fight the smoke and the smell, pick a nice room in your house to "season" with cigar smoke, and enjoy. There's nothing like it when I come home from work to a house that smells of rich stale cigar smoke.


That might work if I were a bachelor with no intention of ever selling my home, but that isn't the case. But I don't like the odor of stale tobacco smoke and neither does my family.


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

zenbamboo said:


> That might work if I were a bachelor with no intention of ever selling my home, but that isn't the case. But I don't like the odor of stale tobacco smoke and neither does my family.


Sorry Scott, I was just joking. But seriously, I enjoy smoking in my den and researched on how to eliminate the smoke and odor myself. Your either going to have to buy some expensive contraption, or just mask the odor with a Lamp Berger. I myself went with the Lamp Berger. It works fantastic while it is burning, but unfortunately it does not totally neutralize the smell.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

No problem. It is easier to only fight the battles you have to. I have heard vinegar goes a long way to absorbing and getting rid of smoke odors. I just don't want that odor to linger as well.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I also looked at various gadgets and gizmos to remove the smoke. I've smoked in my garage and even with windows and doors open, the smell does linger for a few days. I realized that I can't keep smoking in there. When the weather was warmer, I would smoke on the deck but like you, with the weather getting cooler, it's not as easy to enjoy the cigar. My only viable option is going to the local B&M about 15 minutes away to smoke, which is perfectly fine with me. So, my point is perhaps instead of spending money on a gizmo which may not work to your liking, maybe it would be better to go to B&Ms to smoke or investing in a membership plan if they charge(money better spent/less worrying of the smell)? I hope I gave you more options.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

I smoked in the house for the first time and I had only an open window and a box fan on high. There's pretty much nil lingering odors from the smoke, apart from those that already soaked into the pillows.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

K. Corleon said:


> Don't fight the smoke and the smell, pick a nice room in your house to "season" with cigar smoke, and enjoy. There's nothing like it when I come home from work to a house that smells of rich stale cigar smoke.


Excellent point. That's what I do. My office/cave man is exactly that. I feel good when I walk in and it smells like a cigar lounge.

I'll be adding an air purifier soon to prevent the smell to dissipate to other rooms but so far I open the doors to the terrace and it does the job well.


----------



## Shark Bait (Apr 23, 2011)

Heartfelt Industries sells something called the Lightning Air Purifier which they say works like a charm, only thing is it costs $349.00!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> Ozone generators are more function over form. The larger ones are nice to use, but you can't be in the same room as them when they are on. Don't ask me why, but I'm thinking it has to do with how it cleans the air. It may alter the Oxygen level in the process...


I'll jump in and keep it simple. Basically, *ozone is toxic* (an oxidizer) and can damage your eyes, respiratory tract, etc. Manufacturers claim all the ozone producing filtration systems produce safe levels of ozone but if you run it in an unventilated area for an extended period of time...you may exceed that.


----------



## Daniels (Sep 23, 2016)

MoreBeer said:


> Realistically, the only "real" method of removing smoke is to vent it outside. You can spend money out the wazoo on air filters, etc and that smell will still linger.
> 
> Prior to setting up my smoke shed in the yard and putting in an exhaust system down the basement, in cold weather I would set up a fan blowing out an open window and sit next to it while smoking. It did a pretty good job, I'd say much better than any filter would.


Thats right. You should smoke outside but in case you still need to clean the air inside your house, you should try the Airpura T600 Tobacco Smoke Air Purifier


----------

